
A Developer's Take on Why You Shouldn't Use PHP - chmackenzie
https://medium.com/fuzz/php-a0d0b1d365d8
======
smt88
I don't know if OP knows this, but this whole article is a satire of the idea
that Node devs would feel superior to PHP devs.

I'm going to flag it because it's basically someone flaming the Node community
and has no interesting or original content outside of that.

